# New to the haunt forum



## The house of nightmares (Jun 16, 2015)

Good morning ,
Would like to introduce my self my name is Mike and I run a haunted house for Halloween it's called the house of nightmares . I'm excited to find this haunt forum it will help a lot on feed back or ideas so thank you for welcome me on to the forum . 

Thank you again ,


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, house


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. We love to see pictures.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome, so glad you've found us!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## ljr (Mar 20, 2015)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## ljr (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

